# Bittersweet Emotions After Putting in 2 Weeks



## Falltitan (Nov 20, 2021)

After 5 years at Target I was offered a job I couldn't say no too. I'm excited to start but am very emotional about leaving here. It feels like an end of an era for me and I guess it kinda is. I was 24 when I started and I'm now 29 and can hardly recognize the person I was 5 years ago. So many life changes; bad and good happened for me while I worked here. I got to meet so many people some cool and some not so cool. I made some really good friends as well. As strange as it sounds working there felt like I truly belonged somewhere for the first time in my life. I was well liked and hung out with a lot of people in all different departments. I finally came out of my shell.

I know I have to move on eventually and I'm lucky to look back fondly but goddamn the next few days will be emotional.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2021)

Congrats. Don't forget about personal leave or vacation to use up.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 20, 2021)

Yay good luck. At least somebody is giving you the opportunity.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 20, 2021)

You joined the forum to state you're leaving Target???


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 20, 2021)

Times Up said:


> You joined the forum to state you're leaving Target???


Who cares why she joined. She’s got 5 years with spot and may be able to help others if she remains in this group.


----------



## MrT (Nov 20, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## SoftlinesHero (Mar 3, 2022)

Falltitan said:


> After 5 years at Target I was offered a job I couldn't say no too. I'm excited to start but am very emotional about leaving here. It feels like an end of an era for me and I guess it kinda is. I was 24 when I started and I'm now 29 and can hardly recognize the person I was 5 years ago. So many life changes; bad and good happened for me while I worked here. I got to meet so many people some cool and some not so cool. I made some really good friends as well. As strange as it sounds working there felt like I truly belonged somewhere for the first time in my life. I was well liked and hung out with a lot of people in all different departments. I finally came out of my shell.
> 
> I know I have to move on eventually and I'm lucky to look back fondly but goddamn the next few days will be emotional.


I feel you, Target helped me become the person I am today. Even though my store is going downhill I can't forget what it used to be. I also came out of my shell. Next week is my last week and gosh darn it I'm going to be feeling all the feels.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 3, 2022)

I understand you joining to say good-bye.  We are made to feel afraid to ‘be found out’ by our stores for participating here.

Congratulations for having a great opportunity, growing as a person in the last 5 years And not being afraid to move on.   I’m happy for you that Target was a positive experience.  Regret is unnecessary.  Walk forward and don’t look back.  In many situations people like to leave while “they are still on top”, it would be a shame to stay with Target and have situations turn sour and not have the fond memories of your time here.  

If you really miss it - try a few hours as a seasonal 4th quarter to keep the contacts.  

Best of luck.


----------

